# Smallmouth



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Fished the middle, and lower Rocky yesterday. I was swinging wooly buggers, looking for steelhead, and ended up with 3 smallmouth ranging in size from 12" to 20". The largest one put on quite a show, jumped quite a few times, and made for some fun video on the GoPro. That's probably the largest bass I've caught in my lifetime, and even better, on the 7 wt.:B


----------



## FishDude (May 15, 2014)

Nice catch! Can you post the video? Would love to see the 20!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah. Seeing a 20" smallie would make my day! I'm on a 12 hour shift and didn't get my fishing "fix" this weekend! Congrats by the way!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

If anyone knows how to do it, I can post the video. What do I need to do?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

The smallies should start running up the rivers in from the lake to spawn.....You could see more of those 20''s .....


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Post it on youtube and link it!


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, that is a pig! Looked like a lot of fun. What a way to start a year...with a FishOhio.
Great catch!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The smallies have been in the river for quite a while now


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

sweet fish and video. 
You must be doing something right to have female companionship on the stream. 
thanks,
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That was a tank of a smallie!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

rickerd said:


> sweet fish and video.
> You must be doing something right to have female companionship on the stream.
> thanks,
> Rickerd


She's amazing! Loves to fish, and just started fly fishing. I think Tenkara is more her style, so we plan to focus more on that this year, but I really want her to get her first steelie, and I know she'll be hooked.


----------

